
Rosetta Stone for Unix - kissgyorgy
http://bhami.com/rosetta.html
======
acomjean
as someone who worked in an hpux and solaris (and a little AIX) shop, writing
code with a fair number of system calls on these systems, brings back memories
and not good ones.

Subtle differences in the way everything was done. slight difference like: the
max size of a udp packet was slightly smaller on hpux (or was it solaris) such
that things would break in unexpected ways. The gzip or tar params where all
slightly off... You got used to it but it was a pain.

This reminds me why linux was ascendant. I'm not sure its better but much more
consistent.

~~~
teddyh
The _gzip_ parameters should be identical, since all implementations are the
GNU one. The _compress_ program, on the other hand…

EDIT: My information was obsolete – apparently some BSD’s reimplemented gzip.
I stand corrected.

~~~
pdw
The BSDs have their own gzip. I know this because it rejected some files that
were fine according to the official version...

------
zantana
I'd like to see an updated subset with rhel/ubuntu/debian and systemd.

~~~
ddingus
Seconded.

------
gayprogrammer
"unique id useful for licensing" => Linux "/sbin/ifconfig eth0"

Really?

~~~
jamessb
This sort of thing can lead to ridiculous problems.

MATLAB R2013b on Mac OS tried to do something similar. However, it sometimes
decided that my hostid was the MAC address of my Ethernet interface, and
sometimes my wireless interface (in which case it would reject the license).
In the end I resorted to obtaining two license files and manually switching
them when necessary.

------
brendangregg
This has been enormously useful, and inspired me to create one for performance
metrics (from the USE method): [http://www.brendangregg.com/USEmethod/use-
rosetta.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/USEmethod/use-rosetta.html)

------
jessaustin
Some parts may be a bit out of date. I mean, I do still have a box with
ReiserFS on it, so I guess it's OK that's included, but ext4 is left out...

~~~
jamiesonbecker
Definitely - Reiserfs for the win. Great FS for tons of small files like
email, news.. ok, when you really think of it, only multimedia and database
files tend to be 'large'. Everything else tends to be rather small. Btrfs is
far too unreliable. I've been using Reiserfs on hundreds of servers for 16
years and the last time I can remember having any trouble with it was in
2001... great FS. Too bad distros are killing it off, but when the author's in
prison, it's a bit understandable.

------
pjmlp
Just goes to show that UNIX eco-system is not as portable as many youngsters
think of it.

~~~
pconner
As far as I know, UNIX isn't really a standard. POSIX is, with varying degrees
of compliance from these OSes.

~~~
dap
It absolutely is, and has been for a long time. I find it very hard to keep
track of the various standards, but things got a lot simpler with v3 of the
Single Unix Specification, which is the same as POSIX 2001[0].

The problem is that SUS and POSIX only define a subset of what's wanted by
most modern software and a subset of the tools people need to interacting with
the system. It's a double-edged sword, though: if we always stuck to what was
common to all Unix-like systems, we wouldn't have lots of important OS
features.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification#2001:...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification#2001:_POSIX:2001.2C_Single_UNIX_Specification_version_3)

~~~
cogburnd02
> [I]f we always stuck to what was common to all Unix-like systems, we
> wouldn't have lots of important OS features.

Like seriously....It ain't even funny.

:-|

[http://www.gnu.org/savannah-
checkouts/gnu/autoconf/manual/au...](http://www.gnu.org/savannah-
checkouts/gnu/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.69/html_node/Limitations-of-Usual-
Tools.html#Limitations-of-Usual-Tools)

------
ddingus
Just a comment: This page is awesome and I have used the crap out of it in the
past.

Once, I printed a lot of it on a large format printer so I would have it handy
while administering a mixed Unix shop. HP/UX, IRIX, Solaris, Linux...

------
minikites
This is very out of date, OS X hasn't used Netinfo Manager since 10.4.

------
fit2rule
We need one of these for The Web. That'd be a truly revolutionary contribution
to the mass-communications zeitgeist: how to communicate to your social
sphere, effectively, using email. How to do it with RSS, how to do it with The
Web. How to stop doing it with Facebook, et al.

